# Spaceliner   chainguard  ?



## Ciscokid (Apr 9, 2010)

i have recently  came across a chrome Sears spaceliner  project, i believe it is a 64/65?,my question is did they come with either a smooth or vented guard? i have seen pics of  bikes with both,thinking some out there might have the smooth guard and it not be  correct ,i see them more on the flightliner?i do not know if this helps but i have the short plastic headlight set-up not the longer tank style..thanks for your help,(not mine in the pictures) it also has a springer front end


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 9, 2010)

My Elgin-JC Higgins-Hawthorne book has catalog pages up through 65, and they only show the early style smooth guard. Somewhere online there are 66 and a few later Sears catalog pages posted. Maybe somebody here can post a link, I'd check those to see if they switched then.


----------



## Ciscokid (Apr 9, 2010)

heres a pic of mine ,thanks for the info, it has the smoothed one on it and never looks to have been unbolted or messed with , bike  is complete except no inner front light or rear, (of course!)already torn it apart and starting the cleaning process


----------

